# 2005 Gto



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

Any info on when the 2005 will be available?


----------



## rock421 (Aug 7, 2004)

The initial shipments are supposed to hit the U.S. mid December if all goes as planned. You can order one RIGHT NOW. I just did. :cool


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

The air induction hood is standard and offered as a delete option, correct?


----------



## rock421 (Aug 7, 2004)

Yes, that is correct. I chose to keep the scoops though. Sorta like em.


----------



## GlennH (Sep 22, 2004)

I love the scoops and would really like to get my hands on an '05 hood. I'm sure it should fit the '04.


----------



## red_wing_2121 (Aug 6, 2004)

Some dealerships are already offering the ram air hoods as an option for 2004 GTO's to help get rid of their 2004 stock!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

TexasRealtor said:


> Any info on when the 2005 will be available?


I have been checking with my local Pontiac dealer to test drive the 04, I stopped by today and they just received a silver 04. I ask about the 05 in Red and they had one scheduled to be built in November and they said to expect 16 weeks for deliverly from Austrialia. After driving the 04 GTO I paid a deposit. They say to expect it in Feb or early March. I assume if the production of the 05's started in September they should start arriving in December. 

Just my 2 cents


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

I can't wait to see the road test numbers for the 2005. :cheers


----------



## HOT GOAT (Oct 5, 2004)

red_wing_2121 said:


> Some dealerships are already offering the ram air hoods as an option for 2004 GTO's to help get rid of their 2004 stock!


 Yes, I told local dealer that if they really wanted to move them, package that as an incentive with the purchase. He said they were looking at a package including hood, exhaust and a chip to increase HP?? You know dealers, sounds like a fishing expedition to me.


----------



## taylor65 (Aug 14, 2004)

I was told by 2 dealers that the 05 wouldn't be available until spring. I've seen an 05 vette on the street already, so I'm hoping that the 05 gto will be available a little earlier than spring.


----------



## Mac (Nov 15, 2004)

2005's will be hitting dealerships by late December. I know this is an older thread, but............


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

Then hopefully Auto Week will be doing road tests on the 2005 in early December. :cheers


----------



## Mac (Nov 15, 2004)

TexasRealtor said:


> Then hopefully Auto Week will be doing road tests on the 2005 in early December. :cheers


So will many others. Alot of press fleet 2005's are floating around.


----------

